# Could BBC World News HD be coming soon?



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Correct me if I am wrong everybody, but I thought Discovery Networks handled the negotiations for BBC World News in the United States. I thought I had seen that in a few places. With that being said, shouldn't they be able to make BBC World News HD available? I know BBC World News is available on Fios and several cable systems. It would be an awesome addition, especially in HD. I know it's not launched yet, but it has been rumored by a few different sources.

Surely BBC World News HD would be a widely accepted addition as it would provide another great news station in HD, and it would offer a bit of an alternative to CNN and FOX News and MSNBC. Just wondering if anybody has anymore information or wants this channel as much as I do.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

BBC World News HD I would like E* to add this news channel.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I hope they upgrade Fox News Channel to HD before considering BBC-HD.

*......PLEASE???* :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> With that being said, shouldn't they be able to make BBC World News HD available? I know BBC World News is available on Fios and several cable systems.


BBC World News isn't available in HD, so discussions of carriage are academic. The fact that DISH doesn't carry BBCWN in SD doesn't bode well for the HD version.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Adam Richey said:


> Correct me if I am wrong everybody, but I thought Discovery Networks handled the negotiations for BBC World News in the United States. I thought I had seen that in a few places. With that being said, shouldn't they be able to make BBC World News HD available? I know BBC World News is available on Fios and several cable systems. It would be an awesome addition, especially in HD. I know it's not launched yet, but it has been rumored by a few different sources.
> 
> Surely BBC World News HD would be a widely accepted addition as it would provide another great news station in HD, and it would offer a bit of an alternative to CNN and FOX News and MSNBC. Just wondering if anybody has anymore information or wants this channel as much as I do.


Two years ago Sam Rubin of KTLA said BBC WORLD was available for cable and DBS. I would settle for a HD feed.


----------



## SWTESTER (Apr 7, 2004)

I would like it in SD now, HD when avail. intead of Faux News anyday. Explore the world, don't bury your -----  .


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

moman19 said:


> I hope they upgrade Fox News Channel to HD before considering BBC-HD.
> 
> *......PLEASE???* :beatdeadhorse:


 +1


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

BBC America in HD before some Euro news channel and FNC-HD + FBC-HD before a world new channel. I don't live in the land of Euro snobs, don't care at all about their news.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't see Fox News HD or Fox Business Channel coming soon. Sorry.
BBC World News HD? Yeah, that would be a good Platinum HD channel.

(I'd prefer Classic Silver 200 / Silver HD and a SD feed for all ... but putting it in Platinum to add value and "replace" HD News is a thought.)

I still miss CNN International.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> I don't see Fox News HD or Fox Business Channel coming soon. Sorry.


OK *I WAS WRONG!*

Fox News HD, Fox Business Channel HD and Fox Business SD ARE UP AND RUNNING!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hmmm ... not as wrong as I thought. Just Fox Business SD added (at 250 level).
The HDs are "available" to someone special ... just not anyone I know!


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

I noticed that Fox News HD was listed as ch 9477, but it was not available (blocked Red). So maybe.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't live in the land of Euro snobs, don't care at all about their news.>>>

Neither do I...here's a vote for Texas news ONLY and get rid of ALL other news!!!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> OK *I WAS WRONG!*
> 
> Fox News HD, Fox Business Channel HD and Fox Business SD ARE UP AND RUNNING!


I checked the guide to see what was on FSN and it was SD. 15 min. later, I put the channel on and I thought my DVR was in ZOOM mode or stretch-o-vision, nope it's HD!!!

This means Speed HD is coming soon. Better be by this weekend.


----------



## hughh (Sep 22, 2006)

This means Speed HD is coming soon. Better be by this weekend.>>>

Fantastico! Now, if we could get BBC World News in HD...they ususally offer F1 updates, news and rumors in between races.


----------

